# Power tapping without reversible drill press



## laurent_parti (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Tapping is a regular needed operation for us. If your drill press is like mine (unreversible spindle) there is an amazing device that is great for auto tapping. It needs some cares but is largely useful. 
I put all informations inside this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pz71oam7X0[/ame]

Hope it can help you for tapping.

Laurent.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 31, 2013)

Great idea. Where do you get these tapping heads from ?


----------



## dman (Oct 31, 2013)

it's a common production shop tool but they can be pricey. very nice for doing volume work by hand. i'm sure the chinese have some that are affordable though.


----------



## Sshire (Oct 31, 2013)

They are frequently on eBay. I got my Tapmatic there. Get a name brand and parts (if needed) are readily available. Been using form taps with mine. No chips to bind things up.


----------



## laurent_parti (Oct 31, 2013)

Herbiev said:


> Great idea. Where do you get these tapping heads from ?




I bought it on ebay.com for about 250 boxes.

Check this link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Taping-Head...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3c6f1754

There is several devices size depending on tapping range. Do not be afraid about the metric mention work good also for imperial size.

Laurent


----------



## ROB 123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have 2 of these 1 for alloy i tap M8 with the small unit and the other will tap M8 to M20 I use this one to tap a 3/8th  thread in a blind hole this is in 12.9 grade bolts .

Although i use a MT2 size drill it is right at the limit but it does do it, i really need a MT3 size drill that will be my next toy 
these tappers are fantastic if you have lots to do .
Rob.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Nov 4, 2013)

this reminds me of the tapping gun at work. works the same way but is in a hand held configuration.


----------

